# First Catch!



## RevGee (Jan 1, 2013)

Caught this female off a snare in a fence-line by a sheepfarmers dead-sheep pile. He was very appreciative. Fur isn't too good but its been a long time learning, good to finally get one!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats! That should save a few sheep.


----------



## RevGee (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks! We sure hope so. He was ecstatic that it was a female to help lower the population. He loses a handful of sheep a year from coyotes. Of course, I don't think the pheasants will mind one less coyote around either =]

I've tried calling for the better part of this year, with basically no luck. Eastern SD and MN (from what I hear) stinks. The coyotes are super wary from truck hunters. So I figured I would try trapping and it seems real promising.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on your first !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... isn't trapping season over? You don't want to get caught trapping out of season...I hope your legit...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## RevGee (Jan 1, 2013)

Can trap coyote and raccoon year round in SD =]


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

But the hides won't be worth squat.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the yote. Glad you got the first one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the trapping.


----------



## Tanner (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice job on a damage control yote!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats on your first and good job on the sheep killer down..............


----------



## Bluemoonfox (Jan 20, 2013)

Awesome, congratz!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good job protecting the sheep.


----------



## yotemanjames (May 7, 2013)

Nice job! Yotes are strange creatures when you talk about trapping. When you think you understand them, they will switch it up! Congrats and keep going!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Great catch man!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats on the noose. Eastern SD and Southern Minn look a lot like NW Iowa. Mother-in-Law lives in NW Iowa, Brother-in-Law in Yankton, SD. Anyway, there is road and 4-wheeler pressure on yotes, no doubt. I have done ok in the early season (Nov) by setting 150 to 200 yards cross or downwind of cover (if you can find some) and calling. Sneak deep into the sections and hide the truck.


----------

